
Sonic Screw Driver Door Lock - Garbage
http://hackaday.io/project/548-Sonic-Screw-Driver-Door-Lock
======
officialjunk
so everyone that buys a sonic screwdriver can open your door... i suppose that
would be accurate if they were real sonic screwdrivers, though.

